# Anyone else aboard Pont Aven 9th April?



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

I am booked on Brittany Ferries Tuesday 9th April Portsmouth to Santander on the Pont Aven. Anyone else travelling on the same boat?

We will be exploring west along the north of Spain and down through Portugal. Any recommendations gratefully received. 

Currently trawling through previous posts for S&P Touring. 

thanks Andrew


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

We are heading down to northern Spain and into Portugal in a couple of days time. Will be arriving in Spain Friday. No fixed plans except to look around the Sera da Estrela area. Coincidences might lead our paths to cross!

Alan


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

we were at Brittany ferries office in Plymouth today at 2.00pm changing money for some euro's, didn't seem to be many vehicles waiting, in fact only one car and a few trucks, the sailing used to be at 3.00pm ish unless it has changed.
curlyboy


----------



## andrewball1000 (Oct 16, 2009)

Just leaving pompy.


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

It's a bit drafty down here today so you might have a rough one across the Bay!

Bon voyage

Alan


----------

